# NZ Nubians new kid pics



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

So finally I am posting pics after a long absence as I have been away!!! Back now.

My doe had four kids (two boys and two girls)
My young doe had twins (one boy one girl)

Terrible photos - they are much cuter in real life!!!

Didn't they do well!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow they are all stunning I hope I get some color like that. 
Especially the second pic.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

supper cute babies the second one's color I like, looks like he or she has rust all over


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! I LOVE the colouring of the 2nd pic. stunning!!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice color!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks - yes has been a real treat this year - variety. The second one is a girl YAY. I had a boy last year who looked quite similar and went mostly grey - so will be interesting how she turns out - she is the most bulchy out of the lot!!! Lots of energy!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Cute bunch! The second one's coloring is amazing, although I like the little black stripes goingdown the rest's backs!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know, they are awful darned cute in the photo's!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...I need one like the second one :drool:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw her first lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Heres some more pics! Trying to take some while they are still cute before the debudding. Coloured one keeps moving - so still trying to take one of her


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!! fuzzy wuzzy baby Nubians. I like momma too. The color on that second little girl is just awesome.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

For all you who like the coloured girl - I just got a half decent pic (trying to take come pics while they are still cute before debudding tomorrow!). Also a couple of pics of my 12 month old nubians kids


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I like black line down the back I have horse that dun color with the line back so cute


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is a cutey ahe!! I am going to keep the dun coloured female and the moonspotted female  Will have to get rid of sheep to make room!


----------

